# 1948 Monark Super Deluxe



## jacob9795 (Jun 30, 2016)

I've been wanting this year and color for a loooong time. I found it on Craigslist and 'sfhschwinn' helped me get it to my door step. I'm just going to do a gentle wipe down and lube the bearings. I also need to repair a few dings on the tank and front fender. The paint and chrome is great!

Thanks sfhschwinn!!!!!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 1, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 2, 2016)

The beauty of that hunter green paint is that it's an easy touchup.  Nice score!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 2, 2016)

Sweet ride! very clean. I like how you're keeping it period correct with the Ray-O-Vac batteries.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 3, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> Sweet ride! very clean. I like how you're keeping it period correct with the Ray-O-Vac batteries.



The batteries were in the light when it was found; nice little treasures. I want to have this thing done by July 30th....

Jake


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> The batteries were in the light when it was found; nice little treasures. I want to have this thing done by July 30th....
> 
> Jake




30th? Pull an all nighter and you can be pimp'n that thing tomorrow! Should clean up great. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2016)

If this was in my garage, there would be nothing holding me back from getting this thing on the road, except work maybe. Can't wait to see it together.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 4, 2016)

Green bikes are the best bikes.  Keep the pictures coming as you progress.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm working a ton of hours this month... 

I usually spend about an hour a day on my bikes


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 7, 2016)

I had the day off and got to work on some very tiny dings .  Then I washed, lubed and assembled most of the bike. I just need to disassemble and clean the pedals and make some minor adjustments to the front fender. I installed matching 'Lightning Darts'.

I didn't want to scrub on this one too hard. I'll post a pic of the bike when I'm done...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2016)

I like it
 Great job


----------



## Dave K (Jul 8, 2016)

Sweet.  Did you use 30w motor oil on the brake disks? (Sorry had to ask seeing only greese in the the hub rebuild picture)


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Sweet.  Did you use 30w motor oil on the brake disks? (Sorry had to ask seeing only greese in the the hub rebuild picture)



Yes, I lube the bearings with grease and coat the disks with motor oil (40w is what I used). My bikes usually stop on a dime.

I'm done with this bike. It rides really great! I'm going to switch to finger grips very soon. Thanks everyone for checkin' out my thread!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks great!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2016)

Turned out great. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------

